# Pictures of Balou du Rouet offspring



## liannexsx (18 March 2010)

anyone got any pics of their balou du rouet offspring, I've got a yearling filly but never really see any more going about locally


----------



## tikino (18 March 2010)

lambridden stud in dalry
have a lovely 2 yrold filly by balou de rouet


----------



## volatis (18 March 2010)

cruiseline has a Balou 3yo, but she is on her way back from dubai so might not see this for a few days


----------



## southsidestud (19 March 2010)

StaceyTanglwood of here has a 3 yr old Balou filly.Im sure she will post photos but shes away jumping atm


----------



## linali (19 March 2010)

one of my mares is 337 days with her Balou baby so I would like to see some pics too!


----------



## no_no_nanette (19 March 2010)

We recently went to visit the lovely stallion 5 year old Balou Star (Balou du Rouet x Quick Star) in the Hessen, Germany.  This is the link to him :

http://www.sportpferde-boutique.com/en/pferde.php?rubrik=4 

You'll also find the write up on the visit in the current issue of HorseBreeders Magazine.

He is owned by Udo Oppermann and ridden by his nephew Daniel - his fantastic jumping technique is reflected in his performance results - he was the only stallion to gain a 10 for his jumping out of 43 presented at his 30 day test in December.  And a total pussycat to handle!


----------



## liannexsx (19 March 2010)

i dunno how to upload pics - it doesnt seem to allow me but there is a pic of mine on my profile pic.  all pics are when she's bout 4 months old.  wot kind of height are everyone's? mines is a year old at the end of april - measured her a few weeks ago n she's 15hh


----------



## christine48 (20 March 2010)

From what I've heard he seems to throw good temperements. That stallion Balou Star is lovely, shame he's small cos my mare is also a bit small too otherwise would use him.


----------



## GinnieRedwings (20 March 2010)

Check out Bon Balou (Balou du Rouet x Argentinus x Landadel)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Il0pdoX5Lo
http://www.flaxlion.com/index.php?page=bon-balou
He's rising 4 and very impressive indeed. Show jumper with very nice paces too.
My mare is in foal to him, due next month and I am very excited to see what comes out!


----------



## liannexsx (20 March 2010)

yes mines has a good temprement, she's sharp and nervous but doesnt have a nasty bone in her body.  she's fussy about people n a little stressy but suppose thats to be expected of her breeding.  her damsire is odysseus.


----------



## liannexsx (21 March 2010)

forgive me - i dunno if this works


----------



## liannexsx (21 March 2010)




----------



## Greymares (21 March 2010)

We are complete fans of Balou. Have bred 5 now with our latest 2 days old and another due at the end of May. They all jump and move very well and all very good temperaments, just one filly a bit nervous. He suits a bigger mare with plenty of blood best as can produce a bit small sometimes.


----------



## linali (22 March 2010)

My Balou baby is going to make me wait, the mare is 340 days today and doesnt look like it will be for another week or so


----------



## StaceyTanglewood (22 March 2010)

mine is a spitter for balou himself i love him and will use him again !! 

She has fab movement for a Show Jumper and a good temprement !! Cant wait to sit on her this year 

sorry no photo will get some soon actually x


----------



## christine48 (22 March 2010)

GinnieRedwings said:



			Check out Bon Balou (Balou du Rouet x Argentinus x Landadel)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Il0pdoX5Lo
http://www.flaxlion.com/index.php?page=bon-balou
He's rising 4 and very impressive indeed. Show jumper with very nice paces too.
My mare is in foal to him, due next month and I am very excited to see what comes out!
		
Click to expand...

Love him, he is stunning!! You must be so excited please post some piccys when foalie arrives. Was the semen easy to get, was it chilled or frozen?


----------



## GinnieRedwings (22 March 2010)

Liannexsx, your filly is really nice! Have you got more recent pics? If she is about 15hh now, I would hazard a guess she should make at least 16.2hh. The 2 yo I bred out of my mare was 15.2hh at 1 year old and is about 16.2hh now - bum's certainly higher than Mum's who is 16.3hh  - with lots of growing still to do! How tall is the dam?

Christine48, I thought he was stunning too - and cheaper than Daddy! Flax Lion Stud who are the agents for him in the UK were really helpful, friendly and professional. I got chilled semen and my vet said it was very good quality. My mare took on first cycle, 1st time by AI. And am I excited......???????? Oh yes!!!! I'll post pics when he/she is born!


----------



## Puzzled (22 March 2010)

Can't wait to see everyones photos! I have a Balou baby due in about 9 weeks, it'll be my filly's first foal so am very nervous!!


----------



## liannexsx (23 March 2010)

mum is only 15.3hh, she's definitely not be smaller than 16.2 the way she's going (unfortunately im only 5ft2!!).  its nice to hear of her siblings out there.  she's not too nervy as she gets a little older but she has character.  the last three foals were of different breeding (2 accondy and a concorde) and they are all little individuals.  i'll need to get some up to date pictures cos she looks totally different now.


----------



## milliepup (26 March 2010)

Here's mine and he is the most genuine boy I know and jumps for England but unfortunately will be up for sale next week as didn't make the height for us. He currently is approx 16hh but a dream to own so will be sadly missed.
http://www.premieryoungstock.com/New Balouka Breeding Page.htm

He does through very good stock as I know of a couple of others that are doing really well.


----------



## liannexsx (28 March 2010)

aww he's nice. I'd heard horror stories bout what he throws once mare was already in foal but they dont appear to be true


----------

